# New to 1911s - Grip feels tiny!



## Yevgenii (Nov 14, 2016)

Just bought my first 1911 after a fair bit of research and settling on the Taurus.. I know they have a bad rep for their Millenium line but every review I saw for the PT1911 was glowing. So far a hundred rounds in and no issues.

My question is - I'm a big, tall guy (6'6'' and 210 lbs) and I have *very big hands*. XL gloves are tight. While this is great for boxing and playing "mercy", when I grasp the very narrow profile of a 1911 grip, it doesn't quite feel 100% comfortable. I've never bought aftermarket grips, but I was wondering if anyone had any wisdom on where I can find 1911 grips that widen the grip considerably. Tried looking online but unfortunately most retailers only show the design. I couldn't care less if they have a My Little Pony logo - if they make the gun feel at home in my mongo palms, I'll buy em.

For reference, the most comfortable grip I've ever felt is on my Smith and Wesson Model 41. Bonus points if you can refer me to a wraparound that covers the goshdarned grip safety :mrgreen:


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have only moderately large hands and the grip of a typical model 1911 feels thin to me as well. Thicker grips will definitely help and you can also try some grip spacers under the grips, although these might require you to get longer grip screws.

A short "GI" trigger can complicate the situation, although it looks as if the PT1911 has a decently long trigger.

I am not familiar with the PT1911 but judging from photos available on the internet it appears to have a flat mainspring housing. If thicker grips don't help, you might consider swapping the straight mainspring housing for an arched mainspring housing which will make the grip a little bigger in the front-to-back dimension, at least at the lower end of the back strap. A Pearce rubber finger groove insert might also be worth a try:

http://www.amazon.com/Pearce-Grips-...-2&keywords=Pearce+1911+finger+groove+inserts


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Does your 1911 have a beavertail grip safety? or is it the original military style? The beavertal will let the pistolfit your hand better. Can you do a pic?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

If memory serves me, the Taurus has a lot of custom features listed as standard on their PT1100. This includes a beavertail grip safety and to the OP I would suggest not disabling for a number of good reasons, one of which is that if you ever had to defend yourself in court for using the gun, I promise the opposing lawyer to state's attorney will pounce all over you for disabling the grip safety. A jury may also hold it against you. Just don't do it. If you don't like it, trade it for maybe something like a Walther PPQ 45, Sig P220 or Glock 45.

You can always have custom grips made for it. I particularly like Penguin grips but he's very expensive.

Home of Penguin's 1911 Custom Grips

There are probably plenty more reasonable, though maybe not as pretty. You might also try something like Talon wrap around grips.

TALON Grips for 1911 Models

Pachmayr makes some finger groove wraparounds for the 1911 many seem to like.

Pachmayr American Legend Grip Finger Grooves 1911 Government Commander

Good luck and have fun.

Craig


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

You might also look at the Hogue wrap around grip. It made the grip seem fat to me.
I also had a pt1911 and should have keep it. I liked the checkering on the grip front.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Are you shooting with gloves on ? Will the gloves change with the weather?, there In Alaska .

just noticed this is your first post,,, the more important issue imo is when using a full grip ,,, how your trigger finger fits to the trigger, IMO


----------



## Yevgenii (Nov 14, 2016)

Blackhawkman said:


> Does your 1911 have a beavertail grip safety? or is it the original military style? The beavertal will let the pistolfit your hand better. Can you do a pic?


It is indeed a beavertail. It almost forces me into overgripping the pistol just by pressing it down. I must have oddly shaped palms!



pblanc said:


> I have only moderately large hands and the grip of a typical model 1911 feels thin to me as well. Thicker grips will definitely help and you can also try some grip spacers under the grips, although these might require you to get longer grip screws.
> 
> A short "GI" trigger can complicate the situation, although it looks as if the PT1911 has a decently long trigger.
> 
> I am not familiar with the PT1911 but judging from photos available on the internet it appears to have a flat mainspring housing. If thicker grips don't help, you might consider swapping the straight mainspring housing for an arched mainspring housing which will make the grip a little bigger in the front-to-back dimension, at least at the lower end of the back strap. A Pearce rubber finger groove insert might also be worth a try:


Wow thanks for the assist! Appreciate it. Ive heard Pearce grips are hit and miss but for 10 bucks I'll give it a try.


----------



## Yevgenii (Nov 14, 2016)

Craigh said:


> If memory serves me, the Taurus has a lot of custom features listed as standard on their PT1100. This includes a beavertail grip safety and to the OP I would suggest not disabling for a number of good reasons, one of which is that if you ever had to defend yourself in court for using the gun, I promise the opposing lawyer to state's attorney will pounce all over you for disabling the grip safety. A jury may also hold it against you. Just don't do it. If you don't like it, trade it for maybe something like a Walther PPQ 45, Sig P220 or Glock 45.
> 
> Good luck and have fun.
> 
> Craig


I get what you're saying, but I'm not the concealed carry type and we have robust castle laws in Alaska. You could use anything in defense of your home here and you simply won't get prosecuted. Been that way for a long time. So disabling the grip safety isn't an issue for me.

Thanks for the grip suggestions though!


----------



## Yevgenii (Nov 14, 2016)

pic said:


> Are you shooting with gloves on ? Will the gloves change with the weather?, there In Alaska .
> 
> just noticed this is your first post,,, the more important issue imo is when using a full grip ,,, how your trigger finger fits to the trigger, IMO


Yessir - Gloves on generally every time I shoot. My finger fits the trigger great, and I'm rather enjoying the 1911 style trigger, gloves on or off.


----------



## jimC2 (May 7, 2007)

If you can, try a wide body 1911. My hands aren't as big as yours but 1911's feel small to me so I tried a higher capacity 1911 and it fits better.


----------

